# JFrame minimieren überschreiben



## DStrohma (18. Apr 2010)

Hi,

ich würde gerne die "minimieren" Methode überschreiben, also das Verhalten des JFrames wenn man auf den Minimieren-Button klickt. Hintergrund ist, ich will den Frame beim Minimieren mit einem Effekt versehen.

Ich habs schon mit einem WindowListener probiert aber das Problem ist, dass das Fenster erst minimiert wird und erst dann die Aktion ausgeführt wird die in der windowIconified() Methode steht. Das hilft mir also nicht.

Wäre schön wenn mir da jemand auf die Sprünge helfen könnte, DANKE!


----------



## Developer_X (18. Apr 2010)

```
JFrame.setExtendedState(JFrame.ICONIFIED); // um zu minimieren
		JFrame.setExtendedState(JFrame.NORMAL); // um wiederherzustellen
```


----------



## Developer_X (18. Apr 2010)

Sry, ich meine Das hier:
Adde einen WindowListener, du kannst so gut wie alles überschreiben:

```
addWindowListener(new WindowListener()
		{
			public void windowActivated(WindowEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
			public void windowClosed(WindowEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
			public void windowClosing(WindowEvent arg0)
			{
			}
			public void windowDeactivated(WindowEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
			public void windowDeiconified(WindowEvent arg0)
			{
			}
			public void windowIconified(WindowEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
			public void windowOpened(WindowEvent arg0) 
			{
			}
		});
```
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir Helfen, Developer_X


----------



## DStrohma (18. Apr 2010)

Genau das habe ich schon 
Das Problem ist, dass die Methode windowIconified() erst NACH dem Minimieren ausgeführt wird. Das reicht mir an der Stelle leider nicht. Ich möchte das Minimieren verhindern und dann meinen eigenen Code ausführen - also das Minimieren überschreiben.


----------



## Developer_X (18. Apr 2010)

:bahnhof:Würde das dich auch so befriedigen?

```
addWindowListener(new WindowListener()
        {
            public void windowActivated(WindowEvent arg0) 
            {
            }
            public void windowClosed(WindowEvent arg0) 
            {
            }
            public void windowClosing(WindowEvent arg0)
            {
            }
            public void windowDeactivated(WindowEvent arg0) 
            {
            }
            public void windowDeiconified(WindowEvent arg0)
            {
            }
            public void windowIconified(WindowEvent arg0) 
            {
setExtendedState(JFrame.NORMAL);
deinCode();
            }
            public void windowOpened(WindowEvent arg0) 
            {
            }
        });
```
???


----------



## DStrohma (18. Apr 2010)

Wär für mich jetzt auch nur ne Notlösung da man erkennen kann dass das Fenster erst minimiert und dann wieder dargestellt wird.


----------



## Developer_X (18. Apr 2010)

Man kann das leider nicht anders ändern, meiner Meinung nach.
Ich hab damit schon Erfahrung, aber du kannst ja, wenn du willst, 
einfach die Buttons wegmachen, sprich
[JAVA=tet]setUndecorated(true);[/code].
Aber einen wirklichen Weg, bzw. eine Lösung gibt es nicht


----------



## DStrohma (18. Apr 2010)

Alles klar, danke trotzdem 
Dann werde ich es so machen müssen


----------

